# How to start getting it right!



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

So.. being a methodical engineer I can come up with a huge list of how to tune my shots to perfection.. but perhaps you guys could offer some advise on how to shorten this whole process...

So, my current Gaggia Classic has not been modified in any way, I've got it 2nd hand and gave it a thorough clean.

Unfortunately, I don't have a decent (or any in fact) grinder so I am experimenting on the Lavazza Rosa just to maintain consistency of some kind (even though it looks a bit too coarse for an espresso grind..).

My new tamper is going to join the collection of goodies in the next few weeks and than I could get started properly.

I was thinking about doing the pressure mod and checking/adjusting the brew temp before I even attempt to do any tuning, but perhaps there is a different approach that could get me closer to more decent results?

At the moment, with the plastic tamper and 15g of Rosa, I get about 20s extraction for a double. Crema is there, although fairly burnt and I generally get quite a bitter aftertaste.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a grinder.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What jeebsy said. Nothing you can do to pre ground Lavazza will make it taste good.

Get a Grinder and fresh beans and take it from there.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

+1 for grinder and start using non pressurised baskets if you aren't already. You'll see how bad most pre-ground coffee is.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What do you mean you came up with a huge list of how to get perfect shots?

You need a good grinder and fresh roasted whole bean for a start. Without these you aren't going to get perfect shots no matter what machine you use or how you modify it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome!

A grinder would really help things along - it's an essential piece of kit - are you open to getting one?

Anything else will be a waste if time and money I'd imagine until you get one. It needn't be expensive.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hmm... fair enough - I was putting the grinder purchase off, hoping to get some good results with pre-ground one, simply thinking its a waste of beans on all those experiments









Sounds like I need to go shopping









So any particular beans that are good to start with?

Edit.. I was thinking of Hario Medium hand grinder to start with, but than Id rather spend that extra £25 on a 2nd hand Rocky - anyone selling one?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

destiny said:


> Hmm... fair enough - I was putting the grinder purchase off, hoping to get some good results with pre-ground one, simply thinking its a waste of beans on all those experiments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't delay - grinder shop today (that's more or less our unofficial motto).

Have you had good espresso somewhere? Any ideas if you prefer darker or lighter roasted beans? There are tons of good roasters around


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are tons of great roasters ( Has Bean , Foundry , Rave , Coffee Compass )

Id try not to get hung up on the colour of beans , either way , , it will limit your coffee experience going forward

Look at the tasting notes , if you like the sound of em , give them a go ...

But you need a grinder

Are there any roasters local to you that at a push might be able to grind on site as a stop gap ?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Alternatively, whereabouts are you - maybe a member could grind some for you?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee ground for espresso stales in minutes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Coffee ground for espresso stales in minutes.


It would still be better than pre ground l word coffee


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I live in Horsham and work in Woking.

I think there is Horsham Coffee fairly close if I can go by the name


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What would your budget for a grinder be? That would help us point you in the right direction.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

At this moment I could probably spend up to £150


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Would you consider used?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes - that was my original plan (Rancilio Rocky).


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

There's a guy on another thread here replacing his Rocky - may sell that? Should be a lot less than £150 though and for £150 you could get something substantially beefier.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25367-Time-for-upgrade-Baratza-Fort%E9


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> ...and for £150 you could get something substantially beefier.


What did you have in mind?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

destiny said:


> What did you have in mind?


Well the stock answer is Mazzer Super Jolly (sometimes come up on ebay for that price - althoug ebay can be a gamble) - there's a Fiorenzato on here [http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25302-Fiorenzato-Doge-63-Grinder-%A3145] for £145 at the mo - I'm not the grinder specialist but @coffeechap probably has something good for the money


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Doge is worth a nibble


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

So I got my hands on the freshly ground beans from guys at Horsham Coffee Roaster (big Thank you!)... oh dear... what a difference in flavour.. even with my poor tamping it's a massive change..

I've got another ~100g to experiment with







happy days


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad you found some beans.... The journey begins


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh.. How's Baratza Vario for a starter grinder...? or in comparison with Rocky?


----------

